# Scace testing or e61 thermometer mod - london



## rorym31 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi there - I'm having problems with the brew temperature of my Rocket R58 V2 and was just wondering if anyone on here does any type of SCACE testing in the North London area?

There seems to be quite a big difference between the readings in the Manual and the water coming out the brew head. Currently my PID is set to 228F with brew water coming out at 198F compared to the manuals apparent readings of 205F

Alternatively if anyone has a Eric E61 Thermometer or can point me in the direction of a UK based shop that sells them that would be great!

Thanks,

Rory


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

rorym31 said:


> Hi there - I'm having problems with the brew temperature of my Rocket R58 V2 and was just wondering if anyone on here does any type of SCACE testing in the North London area?
> 
> There seems to be quite a big difference between the readings in the Manual and the water coming out the brew head. Currently my PID is set to 228F with brew water coming out at 198F compared to the manuals apparent readings of 205F
> 
> ...


So how are you measuring the temperature, because you seemed to be quite convinced there is a big difference, or are there some other reasons you believe your machines temperature is incorrect?

It might also be good to put in some context


----------



## rorym31 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey Dave,

This is what I'm using at the moment but because there is no exposed element inside this particular portafilter I don't seem to be able to get a seemingly accurate result when using it conventionally. Therefore I have taken the probe out and fed it between the basket edge and group gasket so the element is in direct contact with the water. I'm not sure if it is my flush routine that I am using that is altering the temp so dramatically.

At the moment I am using an idle time of around 1 hour, flush 2oz, then around 2 minute prep, 1oz flush and then grind, build and pull. I am currently grinding 18g into a 18g VST basket, using a Ceado E37s, and measuring 36g of espresso out.

Even with the consistency of this routine the temperature seems to fluctuate and give huge differences in the cup.


----------



## rorym31 (Oct 20, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> So how are you measuring the temperature, because you seemed to be quite convinced there is a big difference, or are there some other reasons you believe your machines temperature is incorrect?
> 
> It might also be good to put in some context


I suppose to put it simply I'm trying to understand how to make sure that my brew head temperature is accurate in relation to my PID/boiler temp and have some sort of guide to go off for when using different coffees.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I suspect your measurement technique is responsible for a lot of the variance and rental of a scace kit is probably your best option.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Use of erics has massively improved my results. I was getting sour shots and all sorts before.

My technique has varied but now I flush until the reading drops to 100. I then grind. After a few seconds post grinding the group seems to be in the mid 90s and results seem to be pretty consistent.

Caveat: I'm not the most sophisticated taster.

No UK seller for erics but delivery from US is relatively pain free. Or drop a wanted post on here. Some have become available previously.


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> I suspect your measurement technique is responsible for a lot of the variance and rental of a scace kit is probably your best option.


 @DavecUK I'd be interested in this too - do you know of anywhere that rents out a Scace?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

GlennV said:


> @DavecUK I'd be interested in this too - do you know of anywhere that rents out a Scace?


I don't personally, I did think Glenn who runs the forum was going to do something along those lines, but not sure if he ever did.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The item was not in stock when I was able to collect in the US - making it economical, so I never went ahead in the end as the import duties killed the idea.

CoffeeHit used to rent out a Scace - they may well still do that

Call or email to find out http://coffeehit.co.uk/


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

@rorym31 I have a brand new Eric E61 thermometer, never used.

Sure we could sort something out if you wish to purchase one?


----------



## rorym31 (Oct 20, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> @rorym31 I have a brand new Eric E61 thermometer, never used.
> 
> Sure we could sort something out if you wish to purchase one?


Thanks guys, as always thanks for the help. @froggystyle I just purchased one from Chris's Coffee and it's just been shipped. Damn if only I checked on this feed a little sooner! @jonc thanks for the tips. Looking forward to trying it out and fingers crossed this will help with my shot consistency.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

rorym31 said:


> Thanks guys, as always thanks for the help. @froggystyle I just purchased one from Chris's Coffee and it's just been shipped. Damn if only I checked on this feed a little sooner! @jonc thanks for the tips. Looking forward to trying it out and fingers crossed this will help with my shot consistency.


Hope it helps you!


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

Glenn said:


> CoffeeHit used to rent out a Scace - they may well still do that


In case anyone else is following this; I checked with CoffeeHit, and they don't do this any longer unfortunately.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=27736


----------

